# Looking for a place in DF to store my car



## tahoe775 (Dec 19, 2008)

Does anybody know of a place I might store my vehicle in DF, safely, for approximate 6 weeks? It would be packed with some belongings, so a small secure location might be best (to reduce foot traffic).

I expect to return in about 6 to 7 weeks.

Thanks for any thoughts you might have !


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

tahoe775 said:


> Does anybody know of a place I might store my vehicle in DF, safely, for approximate 6 weeks? It would be packed with some belongings, so a small secure location might be best (to reduce foot traffic).
> 
> I expect to return in about 6 to 7 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts you might have !


There used to be a place close to where I lived, the street is "Presa Tepuxtepec", link to Google maps: Google Maps

I you are close to that area it may be worth a look.

Most parking places will offer a "pension" service that would cover several weeks or months, to be paid monthly normally.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I hope you have an FM3 or FM2 if you plan to leave the country while your car remains behind. You can't do that on an FMT (which terminates when you leave) and, if anything happened to your vehicle or contents, you would have no recourse because it would have been in the country illegally.


----------



## tahoe775 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks jlms and RVGRINGO for your responses.

I will have a look at that location Monday or Tuesday.

The car is DF registered, plated and insured so I'm hoping that there won't be any problems on the legal front.

Just a nice safe, covered and reasonably priced storage spot would be really, really nice to have while I'm away.


----------

